# Durango radio /turn signal problem



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Check your fuses for each item just to make sure nothing's loose.
Check/replace relays for turn signals etc. I'd guess it's a couple of failing relays.

For a while my volvo's turn signals would only work if I put my brights on first. $2 worth of relays at the pick-and-pull later - no problem.


----------



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

Intermittant electrical problems can be a nightmare to diagnose. From your description, it sounds like both circuits may have a common voltage feed. First thing I would do is to check all the connections at the radio amd turn signal wiring. Most circuits have pin type connectors now, and it dosen't take much to cause intermittant voltage drop. Look for loose or corroded terminals and make sure all connectors plug in securely.. This is one of those problems that might have to get worse before you can fix it..


----------



## kchopper (Mar 14, 2009)

Check the wires at the ignition switch connector. Also when the radio and turn signals go out, wiggle the key, do they come back on? Sounds like an ignition switch issue. I have seen it before, I work on them for a living. Good Luck.


----------



## lemoncoke (Sep 25, 2008)

Had the ignition switch replaced a couple of years ago. The problem didn't start till awhile after that.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

kchopper said:


> Also when the radio and turn signals go out, wiggle the key, do they come back on? Sounds like an ignition switch issue. I have seen it before, I work on them for a living. Good Luck.


I've seen this also. What could be happening is the ignition lock cylinder is turning slightly from the run position, especially with a lot of keys on the ring.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

lemoncoke said:


> My problem, when driving and I hit a big bump, my radio and turn signals stop working. But if I pull over and shut the truck off they work just fine. What could the problem be?


If you can reliably reproduce the problem it will be easier to trace key points with a voltmeter.

If not, do what I did.
Buy a few 2v LEDs with 510 ohm resistors and hook up each to a junction in your car's wiring. If all the LEDs are on, you are getting voltage at each junction.
Post a schematic of your vehicle and we can all help with deciding on good test points.
When I hooked up the circuit to test it, the fault showed up and I immediately knew where the problem was (in my case, bad contacts on the clutch interlock relay).


----------

